# Tren X follwed by what?



## again (Sep 5, 2006)

I jsut finsihed a Promag25 cycle a month ago and enjoyed it alot.  I am coming off my Novadex XT and looking for just a little more gains.  I have been reading and thought Juggernaut Tren X might do the trick in 2 more weeks to start.  Im not looking for much more than 3-5 pds.  Juggernaut didnt recommend a PCT supp and I was wondering what you guys think, what brand names are most respected.  Im not sure the Novadex worked as well as I wanted it to.  But I coudl be mental. 

Im 35, 185lb, 10 % bf, serious lifter for 5 years  

Again thanks for all the free advice..You guys are awesome!!


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 5, 2006)

again said:


> I jsut finsihed a Promag25 cycle a month ago and enjoyed it alot. I am coming off my Novadex XT and looking for just a little more gains. I have been reading and thought Juggernaut Tren X might do the trick in 2 more weeks to start. Im not looking for much more than 3-5 pds. Juggernaut didnt recommend a PCT supp and I was wondering what you guys think, what brand names are most respected. Im not sure the Novadex worked as well as I wanted it to. But I coudl be mental.
> 
> Im 35, 185lb, 10 % bf, serious lifter for 5 years
> 
> Again thanks for all the free advice..You guys are awesome!!


Your mental as I couldn't figure out half of what you were asking. The nolva is all that is needed for PCT. 

What the fuck is Promag25? This sounds like something you could buy at GNC or off the internet. What a waste of money if so and you wouldn't need PCT.

One more thing. How tall are you?


----------



## again (Sep 5, 2006)

Oh shit sorry.  Yeah they are prohormones.  They work but I guess they are not as strong as the real thing.  OK..sory to waste yoru time.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 5, 2006)

again said:


> Oh shit sorry. Yeah they are prohormones. They work but I guess they are not as strong as the real thing. OK..sory to waste yoru time.


You by no means a waste of my time my friend.


----------



## kicka19 (Sep 6, 2006)

again said:


> Oh shit sorry.  Yeah they are prohormones.  They work but I guess they are not as strong as the real thing.  OK..sory to waste yoru time.



if it is a prohormone or steriod of any kind then the common belief is you need pct


----------



## Pirate! (Sep 6, 2006)

First, you need more time off if the prohormone you used acutally did anything. Get bloodwork done to make sure these designer hormones aren't jacking up your liver and lipids. And get Test levels checked. I think few, if any, here would recommend a supplement called Tren X.


----------



## again (Sep 6, 2006)

Good advic e acroos the board thanks.  The Promag25 is a knock off of Halodrol-50 from Gaspari.  From reading your guys logs [which are freeking extensive...nice commnunity help out guys] I gather pretty much that Halodrol-50 is about the only supp worth taking thats OTC related to growth.

I guess I will wait the 90 days and do another round with that one since I liked it.  Follow qith Nolva seems logical since Pirate has it screaming at me from the bottom of his posts...

Thanks for the forum...yoru work is appreciated.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Sep 6, 2006)

again said:


> Good advic e acroos the board thanks. The Promag25 is a knock off of Halodrol-50 from Gaspari. From reading your guys logs [which are freeking extensive...nice commnunity help out guys] I gather pretty much that Halodrol-50 is about the only supp worth taking thats OTC related to growth.
> 
> I guess I will wait the 90 days and do another round with that one since I liked it. Follow qith Nolva seems logical since Pirate has it screaming at me from the bottom of his posts...
> 
> Thanks for the forum...yoru work is appreciated.


Pirate never screams. He just removes his wooden leg and hits you in the head with it.


----------



## Focus (Sep 7, 2006)

Tough Old Man said:


> Pirate never screams. He just removes his wooden leg and hits you in the head with it.



and then ganks your wallet


----------



## Trouble (Sep 7, 2006)

I would get the liver lipid profile plus liver enzymes - you need to assess the damages before you plan on going on another wash/spin cycle with prohormones.  Pirate'c comment on the short elapse time was right on.

For the amount of gains your seeking, I don't understand why you are using PH.  You never answered TOMs question about height.

At 5'6", I would moderately impressed with the stats.  At 5'8" or above, I would say, you have some work to do yet before using any gear, PH or otherwise.


----------

